# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Year 2018

## spellbee2

*The Challenge:*
This year's theme is fictional tales from historical literature. You'll be taking part in each of the stories, and hopefully adding some extra dream-based plot development as well. Plus, you'll receive the coveted rainbow wings if you manage to complete them all in 2018. Good luck!


*The Rules:*
- You must complete each task in a separate lucid dream; you can't do more than one in the same dream. 
- DEILD and L-DEILD are only permitted for a single ToTY (meaning, only one ToTY per chain of dreams.) You must record your dream in your preferred dream journal (you do not need to come here) before you can work on another ToTY.
- You may do more than one Task per night, as long as the previous dream task is already recorded. 


*And here are the tasks!*
*The Sorcerer's Apprentice* - A old poem that was popularised by the Disney Movie Fantasia. One night, a young apprentice takes his master's magickal hat without permission and uses its powers to animate a broom that will do his chores. But the untrained apprentice loses control over the hat's power and things go horribly awry before the master returns and sets things right. Find the sorcerer's magick hat and make any inanimate object perform your chores.

*Faust* - This story is about a jaded, world-weary intellectual named Faust. Seeking a more exciting lifestyle, Faust sold his soul to the devil's agent, Mephistopheles, in exchange for unlimited knowledge and frivolous pleasures. 
- Play the role of Faust - sell your soul to Mephistopheles for the thing you desire most, then get dragged into the underworld.
or
- Play the role of Mephistopheles - grant a DC what he or she desires most, and then take their soul.

*Moonfleet* - A popular British children's book about treasure and smugglers. The story begins with a young boy named John Trenchard seeking out a diamond said to be stolen by the late pirate Blackbeard, whose ghost is said to wander about the lands. John eventually learns that Blackbeard's diamond is hidden deep within a well of Carisbrooke Castle. Go to Carisbrooke Castle, recover the diamond, and give it to Blackbeard's ghost. Describe his reaction.

*The Lady with the Lantern* - Over the coast of Sourthern England, an ill-starred ship struck a rock at night. Among the rescued survivors was a young lady and a child. During the rescue, however, the child fell from her arms and was lost at sea. Overcome with grief, the woman died shortly after. It is said that from her grave, the woman's ghost wanders about at night, carrying a lantern, searching for her child. Find the woman's child and reunite them. Describe their reactions.

*Jack the Giant Killer* - Not to be confused with Jack and the Beanstalk. In medival times, there was a brutish giant that would terrorise villages, feeding off the crops and cattle. Eventually, a young man named Jack went to the giant's den whilst he was asleep, lured him out with a horn, and struck the giant atop the head with a pickaxe, killing him instantly. As reward for killing the giant, the villagers gave Jack many gifts, one of which was a beautiful sword. Take Jack's place in the story, dispose of the giant by any means, then recieve a reward from the villagers. Specify said reward.

*The Boggart* - In a house in Yorkshire, a mischievous spirit called a Boggart took residence and began to terrorise the family living in the house with with all kinds of cruel pranks. The Boggart's mischief had become so harrowing that eventually the family decided to leave the house and move elsewhere. Take part in this story and get back at the Boggart with your own special prank.

*The Fairy Thieves* - One day, a man in Hampshire was dismayed to find that his barn had been mysteriously robbed. Everything was a mess, despite the door being locked. After another robbery, the man resolved to catch the culprit, and within his barn hid himself under a pile of straw. Come night time, tiny fairies flew into the barn through the keyhole and began to steal the farmer's crops. In a fit of anger, the farmer burst from his hiding place, yowling at the fairies. Frightened, the fairies fled the barn and never disturbed it again. Play the role of the farmer and catch one of the fairies it in a bottle.


*Good luck:*
Feel free to post any attempts and accomplishments in this thread. Good luck and have fun!


*Spoiler* for _Members who have completed the task_: 





IC161

----------


## spellbee2

Sivason and I were discussing that the Faust task may be a little bit concerning for some individuals, and as such we have added a new, slightly tamer option for fulfilling the task. Either option is acceptable, but completing both still only counts as one task.

----------


## Sensei

I was actually just reading that and thinking about how I wouldn't be able to do the first one, nice to see the edit. I'll have to decide if I want to do these. They are all pretty interesting.  ::D:

----------


## Charles3

Thanks. I don't know if I could do anything involving the soul selling. That stuff kind of freaks me out. I was glad other people already had similar thoughts. I am not even religious, but I guess I still have some sense that that soul selling stuff is dangerous.

----------


## paulozemek

So, this is my first message here and I am sorry if I am not following the protocol.
I see that people hide their experiences, not to spoil others, but I have no idea how to hide things here.

Anyways, I saw this challenge two days ago. In fact, I consider it funny that I was leaving a group that is too focused on Out-Of-Body experiences (to the point that they were considering my "don't waste time on that" answer about trying OBEs) as some very big issue in which I am blocked not to live that "other world".

The thing is, I always saw Lucid Dreams (which I have all the time) as dreams. In fact, until 2 years ago I was not even aware that people usually don't have lucid dreams, as most of my dreams are lucid, since I was a kid.


So, talking about the challenges. I saw the fausto challenge, and my first thinking was "if people believe this is real, they wouldn't sell their soul to the devil". In any case, when I slept, I had a dream related to this. It was "semi-lucid". At some points I noticed I was dreaming, but I didn't really care, and I kept going.


So:
I was in a hotel with a friend. I remember looking outside and saying "that other hotel looks much better". My friend said:
- It is... but it is expensive... and yet people avoid it, because there's something in there.

We left our hotel, did all the walk to finally reach in front of this other hotel, and I start to talk gibberish. My friend was worried, and asked if I was seeing something. I answered:
- No. Just kidding. O ghost would not try to enter a body of somebody possessed. I was simply trying to look possessed.

He told me I shouldn't be doing that. I still decided to go closer to the hotel to try to feel something. I felt a kind of "trap" sensation, but soon I ignored, and started to walk the street.
In the street, there was a (rolling... stairways? not sure the word) and I could see a blond woman at the end. I went to the stairs, going down, and she started to come up. She literally "teleported" from one place to the other, like 5 stairs up, until she came really close to me. All her movements were "zombie-like". And when she was near enough, she tried to bite me.
I was holding her head, asking her to stop, and at one moment I was like:
- Look at me!
And then I almost kisses her lips, but I sucked some kind of energy.
Soon after that she was "OK"and she asked: What happened?
We were still going down the stairs, and I said: Don't worry. You are OK now.

She then said something like: I shouldn't have trusted that. I shouldn't have ever sold my soul.
And at one moment I said: I know. You sold your soul trying to get a benefit, and you failed. Happy you that I was close.
- What do you mean?
- I got the spirit that was overpowering you.
- Oh... that... I became a Zombie... - and after some seconds - so, are you infected now?
- Now. I ate it.
- But it's a virus. It will infect you.
- Calm down. First, no, when I eat viruses they get digested. Second, no. I was bitten by a zombie before and I only became half zombie for a week... and then I apparently became immune. Third... I am also a vampire and a werewolf. If a zombie trait wants to take place, they would kill it. So, forget about it.
- So you can't die?
- I can... honestly, this is becoming off-topic.
- OK. Can you do a better deal with the devil?
- No. I already did it. Nobody stays in hell forever. That's why you found me. You know you did a bad deal, and I know you are not a bad person. I would never do a deal like you did... in fact, I think demons are forbidden from dealing with me.


She was about to say something, but I felt the noise. You know, a noise in the real world that woke me up.

----------


## TehDalek

Kinda did the first task.

----------


## Lang

I tried but, ended up just dreaming about the person who came up with these tasked.

----------


## TehDalek

Second task complete.

----------


## Lang

The Fairy Thieves Task is completed.
Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...-4-2018-85540/


*Spoiler* for _Completed Task of the year: The Fairy Thieves_: 




The Fairy Thieves: I remember my dream started at my aunt Marry's farmhouse in Montreal, Canada. It was June. I recall noticing a family of moose in the field behind the barn. My mom was there helping Marry to feed the chickens. My brother needed to go to the bathroom but, she didn't have a working pump system, we had to use the outhouse. My brother appeared as he was about 10. 
Then I started to question that I was dreaming. I began by taking a closer look at my brother who looked like he had a small, box for a body but, his head was a big triangle shape. 
 Then I knew that I was lucid dreaming. My aunt died years ago. I barely remember her. I wanted to do the "The Fairy Thieves" task. I recall that the scene changed and I was in Hampshire.
I was now in the nineteenth century. My crops started to disappear in the barn.
At first, I questioned my neighbor about the missing stuff. However, he denied. So, I decided to camp out in my barn for the night, under the hay and straw. The hay made my arm and my nose itch. 
I took note that my hand wasn't wrapped up like it is in real life. I had reconfirmed that I was lucid. Then I went on. 
At around midnight, in the dream, the barn was illuminated by moonbeams as Thousands of fairies came thru the key-hole and started to one by one the little thieves began to busy themselves. I remember thinking that It was that moment that you want to take out your camera and take a picture. 
Then I jumped up at them, grabbed, trapped two little buggers, like catching fireflies and put them in a whiskey bottle. Then I put them on the table. A few minutes later I notice that the two were drunk. All the other fairies scattered. Then I woke up.

----------


## Lang

Completed 2 TOTY Last night and my nap this evening.


_The Boggart:_ Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...-6-2018-85554/

The woman with the lantern task. Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...018-nap-85555/

----------


## Lang

Straight from my DJ... The world of bad grammar. 

The task of the Year links:
Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...018-nap-85572/
Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...-9-2018-85570/
Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...-8-2018-85561/
Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...-7-2018-85558/
Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...018-nap-85555/
Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...-6-2018-85554/
Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...-4-2018-85540/

----------


## RelicWraith

::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::

----------

